# Golf National



## Papas1982 (Nov 11, 2019)

Afternoon gents. 

Just seeing if there is any interest in a mini meet here next year. 

Me and 7 pals will be going April 23/4th for 2 rounds on Lâ€™Albatross course. 
There will be treating the greens 3 weeks prior and these are the last 2 days they offer reduced rates prior to going back to â‚¬220 a round. We will be having two rounds, staying in a local hotel. Including travel on euro tunnel, based on 4 people per car it comes in at Â£250 per person. 

Last year the green fee included free pull trolleys, which we utilised to save space and be able to get four people per car. 
Anyone interested, feel free to pop names below.


----------



## Dando (Nov 11, 2019)

Dando


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 12, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Enjoy, went last year. Stayed at the on course hotel.

Get someone to show you the European locker room
		
Click to expand...

We were there last year too. Unfortunately early march, so the weather kinda ruined it somewhat.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 15, 2019)

Iâ€™d be up for this trip. Played it May 2018 with the Barmy Army as they were setting up for Open dâ€™France & Ryder Cup. Stayed at Novotel hotel on site behind 16th Green.
Let me know it itâ€™s going ahead. 
Have to be back in Blighty by Sat 25.04 for North/South London derby against the Goons.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 15, 2019)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Iâ€™d be up for this trip. Played it May 2018 with the Barmy Army as they were setting up for Open dâ€™France & Ryder Cup. Stayed at Novotel hotel on site behind 16th Green.
Let me know it itâ€™s going ahead.
Have to be back in Blighty by Sat 25.04 for North/South London derby against the Goons.
		
Click to expand...

Will defo be going ahead as me and mates are already committed to it.

Will confirm details as soon as green fees become available. Expected around mid december.


----------



## 94tegsi (Dec 9, 2019)

Could be tempted..


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 14, 2019)

Currently have a few people that have suggested going on the weekend prior. 18/19th Does this work for everyone. Going by ferry, would likely be able to keep it at same budget and stay at the onsite hotel.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 14, 2019)

Could be interested 😉


----------



## Dando (Dec 14, 2019)

I’m still keen


----------



## chrisd (Dec 14, 2019)

Might be too


----------



## Captainron (Dec 15, 2019)

It does sound nice 🤔


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 28, 2019)

With permission from @Papas1982 as I am not gatecrashing his meet 🤣🤣 honestly 😱

Evening all. 

Ryder cup venue 2018. Did I mention I went up to watch it 😉

Just to confirm. 

Le Golf National is booked for

Saturday 18th April pm

Sunday 19th April late am

Cost is 75 euros each. 

We also have included free of charge push trollies and range balls 

Plan would be drive down Friday night and stay at a premier inn Dover way. 

Then ferry early Saturday morning then play Saturday afternoon 

We will try and squeeze as many clubs and bits into Cameron’s truck and our minibus so we can cut down on cars etc as it would be good to share to keep costs down. 

Hotel Saturday evening tbc but we are looking at the Novotel that is right on the course 

This will be a cracking trip. 

Exchange rate .... If you want to pay me £75 for each round once all paid for I will use the spare to pay the premier inn on the Friday night if you want to join us. 

Payment by the end of January please as we have already pushed them to delay payment for us. 

Currently we have 11/12 from Woodhall including myself and @Captainron 

@Papas1982 has roughly 8 coming. 

Would be great to get 24 so we can have an awesome little Ryder cup style weekend 

@Dando @chrisd @94tegsi you fancy confirming?

And anyone else fancy a cracking little weekend.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 28, 2019)

I will confirm shortly if that's ok but as I was away in the States watching their crap coverage I'd really fancy playing it.


----------



## IanM (Dec 28, 2019)

Ooops.  Here we go again.  Will have to check work diary when back on Thursday


----------



## Captainron (Dec 29, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Will check the diary
		
Click to expand...

Your diary is fluid. See you there


----------



## richart (Dec 29, 2019)

Would have loved to do this trip, but four of us playing Littlestone on the Sunday with Princes on the Monday and Tuesday. If anyone wants to join us at Princes on their way home you would be very welcome.


----------



## Dando (Dec 29, 2019)

Need to check with work tomorrow then get permission from the real boss when I get home


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 29, 2019)

Dando said:



			Need to check with work tomorrow then get permission from the real boss when I get home
		
Click to expand...

It’s a Saturday/Sunday 😉
it’s only the real boss you need to sort with 😉

Mine even paid for me to go. She must be telling me something 🤣


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 29, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			It’s a Saturday/Sunday 😉
it’s only the real boss you need to sort with 😉

Mine even paid for me to go. She must be telling me something 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Can she have a word with my missus?!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 29, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Can she have a word with my missus?!
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Dando (Dec 29, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			It’s a Saturday/Sunday 😉
it’s only the real boss you need to sort with 😉

Mine even paid for me to go. She must be telling me something 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I’d need to take the Friday off unless I “work from home”
Mrs d said I can go!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Dec 29, 2019)

What time is “early” for the ferry? After Cams charm offensive, calling me all sorts, I’ll look at selling a kidney or something else of value in order to be able to come along. Might look at joining up in Dover on Saturday morning though, hence the clarification regarding what early means.


----------



## Captainron (Dec 29, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			What time is “early” for the ferry? After Cams charm offensive, calling me all sorts, I’ll look at selling a kidney or something else of value in order to be able to come along. Might look at joining up in Dover on Saturday morning though, hence the clarification regarding what early means.
		
Click to expand...

Think we need to be on the boat quite early. Lose an hour time zone and it’s an hour and a half. 3 and a bit hours to the course. So that’s 5 and a half hours really. Plus pee stops for all the old folks......


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 29, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			What time is “early” for the ferry? After Cams charm offensive, calling me all sorts, I’ll look at selling a kidney or something else of value in order to be able to come along. Might look at joining up in Dover on Saturday morning though, hence the clarification regarding what early means.
		
Click to expand...

Someone lives right by a train station and may have a spare room.... 

Just saying....


----------



## Dando (Dec 29, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Think we need to be on the boat quite early. Lose an hour time zone and it’s an hour and a half. 3 and a bit hours to the course. So that’s 5 and a half hours really. Plus pee stops for all the old folks......
		
Click to expand...

to be fair you can’t blame him for not wanting to spend a night in Dover


----------



## Dando (Dec 29, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Someone lives right by a train station and may have a spare room....

Just saying....
		
Click to expand...

great, I’ll have the room 😂


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 29, 2019)

Just ran this by HID, she gave me “that look” and said “oh just go then”

Probably means If I go I’ll be in big trouble


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 29, 2019)

SteveW86 said:



			Just ran this by HID, she gave me “that look” and said “oh just go then”

Probably means If I go I’ll be in big trouble
		
Click to expand...

You only live once 😉


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 29, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Think we need to be on the boat quite early. Lose an hour time zone and it’s an hour and a half. 3 and a bit hours to the course. So that’s 5 and a half hours really. Plus pee stops for all the old folks......
		
Click to expand...

Are you coming 

What if the forecast is rain 🙄


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 29, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			What time is “early” for the ferry? After Cams charm offensive, calling me all sorts, I’ll look at selling a kidney or something else of value in order to be able to come along. Might look at joining up in Dover on Saturday morning though, hence the clarification regarding what early means.
		
Click to expand...

You can’t miss this trip.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 29, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			You only live once 😉
		
Click to expand...

For about 4 months if I go by all accounts


----------



## Captainron (Dec 29, 2019)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Are you coming

What if the forecast is rain 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Maybe. Maybe not


----------



## 94tegsi (Dec 30, 2019)

me and a couple mates might be up for this, still space? Won’t know for sure for a week though as he is away.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 30, 2019)

94tegsi said:



			me and a couple mates might be up for this, still space? Won’t know for sure for a week though as he is away.
		
Click to expand...

My 8 are being tarts bout it atm. So I’ve sent em a link to here and told em that if they don’t make a decision soon the spots will go to others. 

Think it’s time to start the list. Of confirmed. 

Lincoln Quaker 1-12
Papas 13-16


----------



## Dando (Dec 30, 2019)

hi guys, 
I'm in and will send payment over at the end of Jan.
Dando


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 30, 2019)

1-12 Lincoln Quaker Quaker
13-16 Papas
17 Dando
18 Jobr


----------



## chrisd (Dec 30, 2019)

will there be any single hotel rooms?


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 30, 2019)

chrisd said:



			will there be any single hotel rooms?
		
Click to expand...

Looking at current prices of the hotel. Singles Could be booked if even number of people want them. At a premium of approx £45.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 30, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Looking at current prices of the hotel. Singles Could be booked if even number of people want them. At a premium of approx £45.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be happy with that Dave and I'm only Ashford so wouldn't need to stay over before hand. I'm in if this is ok


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 30, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			would like a single too if possible please.
Got to work Friday, so will drive down to tunnel early Saturday morning, can't do Dover the night before.
		
Click to expand...

It's via the boat this weekend gents. 
Unfortunately it's the final weekend of half term so trains all booked up.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 30, 2019)

1-12 Lincoln Quaker Quaker
13-16 Papas
17 Dando
18 Jobr
19 Chrisd


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 30, 2019)

@Lincoln Quaker when you do book the premier inn. Ideally go for Dover east. 

It’s right next to roundabout that leads directly to docks. The other premier inn is slightly closer, but you’ll need to turn around in town as it sits along dual carriageway that would send you away from docks.


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 30, 2019)

1-12 Lincoln Quaker Quaker
13-16 Papas
17 Dando
18 Jobr
19 Chrisd
20 Paperboy


----------



## 94tegsi (Jan 3, 2020)

Has anyone done any ball park sums for total costs?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 3, 2020)

94tegsi said:



			Has anyone done any ball park sums for total costs?
		
Click to expand...

Thought I’d popped it up somewhere. 

£150 golf
If going 4 by car £15 per head, similar in fuel (France side). 
Hotel approx £45(£90 single). 

Plus a sweep decided later. But approx £225


----------



## Dando (Jan 3, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Thought I’d popped it up somewhere.

£150 golf
If going 4 by car £15 per head, similar in fuel (France side).
Hotel approx £45(£90 single).

Plus a sweep decided later. But approx £225
		
Click to expand...

You forgot the £250 beer money!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 3, 2020)

Dando said:



			You forgot the £250 beer money!
		
Click to expand...

At €9 a pint on resort. You’re not wrong!


----------



## Dando (Jan 3, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			At €9 a pint on resort. You’re not wrong!
		
Click to expand...

😳


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 3, 2020)

Dando said:



			😳
		
Click to expand...

It was nice though.......

The brekkie is awesome too. Lots of mini pastries to soak it up 😂😂


----------



## richart (Jan 3, 2020)

Glyn and Cameron don't eat anything that has 'mini' in the name.


----------



## Arronl13 (Jan 6, 2020)

Fairly new to the site but I’d love in on this. Was down there in September at the French Open and loved seeing the course.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 7, 2020)

Just to confirm. 

Payment for the golf is end of January. no pay no play 😉

It’s 75 euro a round so with exchange rate etc please transfer me £130 and hopefully that will cover any charges etc. 

Once all paid @Captainron will take over sorting the hotel but only for the Saturday night at Le Golf National. If you are staying Friday night then you need to sort that yourself. I am going to book a premier inn Dover way. 

Please can you let him know twin or single room once he sticks the price down. Again we need payment for this ASAP as it’s payment upon booking. 

Travel arrangements we need to sort unless you all want to take your own cars etc. Let’s try and share and keep the costs down for the ferry. The tunnel is not an option due to school holidays. 

@Papas1982 is going to help sort the ferries but we could do with who is prepared to drive etc 

We have trollies included so carry bags or small cart bags only would really help. 

I have 12 from Woodhall and we are taking one car and a small minibus. 


If you need my details for payment please send me a pm.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 7, 2020)

richart said:



			Glyn and Cameron don't eat anything that has 'mini' in the name.

Click to expand...

Oi. 
I am on a diet 😉


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 7, 2020)

Only just seen this, any spaces left before I try and make arrangements?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 7, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Only just seen this, any spaces left before I try and make arrangements?
		
Click to expand...

@Lincoln Quaker is the man for spaces. But I believe there is a possibility to go to 24 if needed....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 7, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Only just seen this, any spaces left before I try and make arrangements?
		
Click to expand...

Oh Christ 😱 🤣

Yes we can go to 24 max if needed 👍


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 7, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oh Christ 😱 🤣

Yes we can go to 24 max if needed 👍
		
Click to expand...

It’s ok Peters not coming 😂😂

Fly from Liverpool Friday night return Sunday with a golf bag is £220 which isn’t bad I thought..

Looks a bit of a ball ache getting to Le Golf National though from Paris CDG


----------



## Dando (Jan 8, 2020)

I'd rather not drive to be honest.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 8, 2020)

Right chaps, we are planning to stay on site at the Novotel Saint-Quentin in Yvelines which is on site. 

The cost of rooms are as follows and BREAKFAST IS INCLUDED

£55.50 per person sharing
£99.50 for a single suppliment 

Let me know how you wish to proceed. We obviously have no issues with folk looking to stay elsewhere but let us know either way.


----------



## Dando (Jan 8, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			James, I am picking up Chris, if you can get to his early Saturday happy to take one more.

Don't want to commit to more than 3 people at this stage, as I need to change my car late March and still haven't decided /ordered anything yet.
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate,

that sounds great!

have you got the address of his care home?


----------



## Dando (Jan 8, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Right chaps, we are planning to stay on site at the Novotel Saint-Quentin in Yvelines which is on site.

The cost of rooms are as follows and BREAKFAST IS INCLUDED

£55.50 per person sharing
£99.50 for a single suppliment

Let me know how you wish to proceed. We obviously have no issues with folk looking to stay elsewhere but let us know either way.
		
Click to expand...

hi mate,

can I have a single please?


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 8, 2020)

Single Please


----------



## Captainron (Jan 8, 2020)

Great stuff. I have 4 singles which is ideal. Hoping that the rest of you guys are sharers


----------



## Dando (Jan 8, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Great stuff. I have 4 singles which is ideal. Hoping that the rest of you guys are sharers 

Click to expand...

I feel sorry for the poor sod who has to spoon with you


----------



## chrisd (Jan 8, 2020)

Dando said:



			have you got the address of his care home? 

Click to expand...

Just a warning Dando, dont stand around too long cos you definitely will be sedated and put to bed given how old you look


----------



## chrisd (Jan 8, 2020)

I hope the singles include me Cam


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 8, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Right chaps, we are planning to stay on site at the Novotel Saint-Quentin in Yvelines which is on site.

The cost of rooms are as follows and BREAKFAST IS INCLUDED

£55.50 per person sharing
£99.50 for a single suppliment

Let me know how you wish to proceed. We obviously have no issues with folk looking to stay elsewhere but let us know either way.
		
Click to expand...

Money to Glynn?


----------



## Captainron (Jan 8, 2020)

All payments to go to Glyn.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 8, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I hope the singles include me Cam
		
Click to expand...

It does. It’s the singles car plus Dando who are the biggest snorers by the looks of things....


----------



## chrisd (Jan 8, 2020)

Captainron said:



			It does. It’s the singles car plus Dando who are the biggest snorers by the looks of things....
		
Click to expand...

To be fair Midnight and Wookie could outsnore a 1200cc motorbike 🤣 I dont snore at all 😉


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 8, 2020)

A few have asked about tee times. 

Saturday we are booked on from 13.30

Sunday from 11.30 

So early morning ferry from Dover and then a late evening one on the way back is advisable.


----------



## Dando (Jan 8, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Just a warning Dando, dont stand around too long cos you definitely will be sedated and put to bed given how old you look
		
Click to expand...

To be fair mate with the way I’m looking and feeling at the moment they’d probably ship me off to dignitas


----------



## chrisd (Jan 8, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			James, Chris D tunnel booked, I will PM you details etc 

Click to expand...

Cheers Jon


----------



## Dando (Jan 8, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			James, Chris D tunnel booked, I will PM you details etc 

Click to expand...

Top man Jon


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 8, 2020)

Glyn, Sent money for Hotel and golf today as two separate payments.


----------



## 94tegsi (Jan 11, 2020)

How many people are you up to now?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 11, 2020)

94tegsi said:



			How many people are you up to now?
		
Click to expand...

If you include those that have paid 3 😂

Last count was 20.

Room for 4 more max.


----------



## 94tegsi (Jan 11, 2020)

Ok cool, I’m definitely coming, have got 2 guys checking things out over weekend, told them I need an answer by Monday.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 11, 2020)

94tegsi said:



			Ok cool, I’m definitely coming, have got 2 guys checking things out over weekend, told them I need an answer by Monday.
		
Click to expand...

Perfect. 

Let us know so I can book another tee time if needed 👍


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 15, 2020)

There may be 4 more spaces.  

Just been told I’m going to America for my bros wedding. To a lass he met online in December.......


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 15, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			enjoy that Dave 

Click to expand...

Cheers mate!

Twice I’ve had this trip organised at a great price and had things come up. 

I’ll not be jealous at all.


----------



## Dando (Jan 15, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			There may be 4 more spaces.  

Just been told I’m going to America for my bros wedding. To a lass he met online in December.......
		
Click to expand...

What could go wrong 😳


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 15, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			Is Elvis doing the ceremony?
		
Click to expand...

Mate don't joke. 

From what I've heard, it's going to be, ahem. Different....


----------



## Dando (Jan 15, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Mate don't joke. 

From what I've heard, it's going to be, ahem. Different....
		
Click to expand...

Naked, red neck wedding?


----------



## Dando (Jan 15, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			There may be 4 more spaces.  

Just been told I’m going to America for my bros wedding. To a lass he met online in December.......
		
Click to expand...

Please say she’s a stripper called “Candy melons” 😂🤣


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 15, 2020)

Dando said:



			Naked, red neck wedding?
		
Click to expand...

It's in Alabama, she's got 5 adopted kids from a ll over the world. 

Don't wanna be to un pc. But from what I've heard. That's not really a statewhere you'd expect to white people to raise 5 kids of varying colour... 

He's also dropped his kid like a hot potato. So can't say I'm overly impressed with him tbh.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 15, 2020)

Holy cow! Blackjack and hookers is a heady mix!!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 16, 2020)

Will need full confirmation and FULL payment for all that are going by the 31st January 2020.

Thanks


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 18, 2020)

94tegsi said:



			Ok cool, I’m definitely coming, have got 2 guys checking things out over weekend, told them I need an answer by Monday.
		
Click to expand...

Can you let us know if you are coming to France  please mate. 

I need to let Le Golf National know how many tee times we need. 

They are chasing me and I need to know if we are losing one tee time I have booked.


----------



## 94tegsi (Jan 18, 2020)

Hi mate.

Me plus 1 is coming! Will send over cash in the next few days! Cheers


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 18, 2020)

94tegsi said:



			Hi mate.

Me plus 1 is coming! Will send over cash in the next few days! Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Perfect. 

Providing @Dando and @chrisd are still coming we have room for 2 more max
any takers @Stuart_C ?


----------



## chrisd (Jan 18, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Perfect.

Providing @Dando and @chrisd are still coming we have room for 2 more max
any takers @Stuart_C ?
		
Click to expand...

I'm still on for it and I believe Dando is too


----------



## Dando (Jan 18, 2020)

Still coming mate. 
What do I owe and I’ll pay on Monday


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 18, 2020)

Dando said:



			Still coming mate.
What do I owe and I’ll pay on Monday
		
Click to expand...

£130 to start with please mate unless the exchange rate works out wrong. 

I could do with paying them by the end of the month.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 18, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Perfect. 

Providing @Dando and @chrisd are still coming we have room for 2 more max
any takers @Stuart_C ?
		
Click to expand...

Not this time mate, I'm likely to be in Brighton that weekend.


----------



## Dando (Jan 20, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			£130 to start with please mate unless the exchange rate works out wrong.

I could do with paying them by the end of the month.
		
Click to expand...

sent it over mate.

when does your lovely assistant neeed paying for the hotel room?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 20, 2020)

Dando said:



			sent it over mate.

when does your lovely assistant neeed paying for the hotel room?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks all received.

Just on with the hotel once I have everyone paid up.


----------



## 94tegsi (Jan 27, 2020)

Just sent £260 mate


----------



## Captainron (Jan 28, 2020)

Has @Lilyhawk pulled his wallet out yet?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 28, 2020)

2 spaces left. 

That’s it 😉


----------



## chrisd (Jan 28, 2020)

£130 sent by PayPal Glyn - thanks!


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 28, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Has @Lilyhawk pulled his wallet out yet?
		
Click to expand...

As much as I’d like to, I’m gonna have to give this one a miss unfortunately.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 28, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			As much as I’d like to, I’m gonna have to give this one a miss unfortunately. 

Click to expand...

Kept your job (and kidneys) and missing out 😂😂


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 31, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Not this time mate, I'm likely to be in Brighton that weekend.
		
Click to expand...

The reds there, or PRIDE?


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 1, 2020)

Just to confirm that the money sent so far was just the golf, or accommodation as well?
i haven’t booked transport yet, have we got confirmation of that yet?

cheers


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 1, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			The reds there, or PRIDE?

Click to expand...

Reds but i don’t mind joining in with a bit of local culture, I’ll pack my red “Daffyd”  outfit in case 😃


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 1, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Reds but i don’t mind joining in with a bit of local culture, I’ll pack my red “Daffyd”  outfit in case 😃
		
Click to expand...

Not the one with the exposed flap at the back - that really is a "north-south divide".


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 2, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			Not the one with the exposed flap at the back - that really is a "north-south divide".

Click to expand...

I've never owned such outfit....you must be getting me mixed up with someone else 😉


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 4, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			2 spaces left.

That’s it 😉
		
Click to expand...

Lost track of this whilst in South Africa 🇿🇦 Do you still need a hacker to spread the _joie de vivre?_


----------



## Captainron (Feb 5, 2020)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Lost track of this whilst in South Africa 🇿🇦 Do you still need a hacker to spread the _joie de vivre?_

Click to expand...

Get your money to Glyn and you are in!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 5, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Get your money to Glyn and you are in!
		
Click to expand...

Will do. £130 being paid across today.


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 11, 2020)

Have we still got hotel space at the course for the Saturday?


----------



## Dando (Feb 11, 2020)

94tegsi said:



			Have we still got hotel space at the course for the Saturday?
		
Click to expand...

You’re in stables with your horse!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 11, 2020)

94tegsi said:



			Have we still got hotel space at the course for the Saturday?
		
Click to expand...




Dando said:



			You’re in stables with your horse!
		
Click to expand...


And its tight for space so only wear the small sombrero!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 13, 2020)

18 confirmed and paid for.

No more entries unless you check with me 1st please.


----------

